# A.O. Smith Cyclone



## brass plumbing (Jul 30, 2008)

i have a new in box pc control board for a 13 year old 100 gal NG commercial heater. purchased for install but found water in the chamber. replaced tank instead.
the wholesaler won't take it back b/c the distributor won't take it back.

any takers? will accept best offer. free shipping.

thanks, Rick @ Brass Plumbing


----------

